# ENFP or ENTP??? What's my type?



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

You know, this is very hard to tell when a person is still young and doesn't really have a mature auxiliary function. For instance, an ENFP without Fi looks incredibly different than an ENFP with fully developed Fi. For one thing, ENFPs with strong Fi have strong inner values and aren't as rootless. They aren't still getting swept around by big Dom Ne to see everyone else's perspective. Sometimes it will drive me nuts when I hang around my younger ENFP girlfriend. Sometimes I just want to tell her, "Go spend some time alone working on your Fi. You are much too "open" about things." 

In addition, when an ENFP is finally rooted strongly in their Fi and can stand their own ground, despite other's opinions, you often hear "That's because I have strong Te (a tertiary function for ENFPs)". And usually, it's just well-developed Fi. Te doesn't sound anywhere near close as ranty. Lol. 

Now, I worry about Micky's lack of values.Lol. And she has incredible courage for a person her age. In addition, I'm not sure what her inability to see anyone as authority is all about. It could be that her auxiliary function has yet to come in, it doesn't necessarily mean she is a T as opposed to F. I just know she is currently the dark side of whatever type she is. :laughing:


----------

